# Replacements for the rubberized / tar paper mats that cover the pan...



## Questor (Sep 5, 2003)

Looking for ideas on what to replace the stock tar paper / rubberized mats that were covering the rusty floor pan on my MkII GTI.
Also wondering if you guys put the sound deadening pads that are cells filled with sand back in or replaced them with something else.
Thanks all!


----------



## firebreathingbunny (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Replacements for the rubberized / tar paper mats that cover the pan... (Questor)*

All that stuff is sound deadening material. You can use Dynamat to replace it.


----------



## Questor (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Replacements for the rubberized / tar paper mats that cover the pan... (firebreathingbunny)*

Looking for some possibly cheaper alternatives than dynamat, as this is supposed to be a "budget" project...I've found raamat, fatmat, brown bread (different name now), and the polymeric mastic from mcmaster carr, but still not sure what to go with.
Would love to hear any personal experience with these products from a restoration, as opposed to a car stereo, perspective.


----------



## a67driver (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Replacements for the rubberized / tar paper mats that cover the pan... (Questor)*

go to home depot and buy the rubberized ice shield that roofers use, looks and work just like dynamat but its way cheaper. use a heat gun to help mold it to the contours of the floor


----------



## Questor (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Replacements for the rubberized / tar paper mats that cover the pan... (a67driver)*

Although I've read that a lot of people have used high asphalt content mats such as the industrial supply roofing types, for the minimal additional cost and the peace of mind, I won't be using any asphalt products on this project, 
Got a roll of the new Raammat (which I'm told is 100% asphalt free) and am installing it now, this stuff is great to work with, no discernable odor, and excellent customer service from Rick at raamaudio. I'll definitely update with more info once it's put to the test.


----------



## a67driver (Feb 11, 2005)

home depot sells a non ashpalt ice dam....no odor


----------



## Questor (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (a67driver)*

Yeah, I saw that stuff, it's basically a butyl mat like the rest of the product available, and it's not really any less expensive than the other mats.
I'm very happy with the 15" width of the Raammat, and as I recall the home depot ones were considerably shorter. If you have more info on the product or a brand name, that might help others who are looking, as HD seems to vary brands and sizes regionally.


----------

